# CoolEdit Gesang nicht mit Musik im Takt



## Earthquake1987m (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein (hoffentlich) kleines Problem mit Cool Edit.
Und zwar habe ich ein Playback und möchte damit Gesang aufnehmen.
Soweit funktioniert das glaube ich auch. Allerdings beim Abspielen merkt man,
dass der Gesang einen halben Taktschlag ungefähr hinterherhängt.

Liegt das an meiner Soundkarte oder ist dies vielleicht eine falsche Einstellung.
Falls jemand dieses Problem kennt, wäre es sehr nett, wenn er mir damit hilft.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus und wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.

LG
Dennis


----------



## M4EX (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Dennis,
ich kenne mich nicht mit Cool Edit aus, aber versuch doch einmal mal den
I/O Buffer so niedrig wie möglich zu setzen. Kenne das Problem noch von Logic...

Grüsse
M4EX


----------



## Earthquake1987m (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

danke erst mal für deine Antwort.
Da ich leider eine totale Niete bin in diesem Bereich, weiß ich auch gar nicht wo ich diesen Buffer verstellen kann. Kannst du mir da vielleicht noch mal einen Tipp geben? 
Ich habe hier auch mal einen anderen Thread gelesen zu diesem Thema, der hat mir aber wegen seiner Fachvokabeln nicht weitergeholfen.

LG
Dennis


----------



## M4EX (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht mit CoolEdit aus...

Versuchs mal unter Optionen oder Audioeinstellungen. Dort müssen Voreinstellungen angezeigt werden. Unter Logic finde ich diese Option unter "Audio-Treiber".


----------



## Earthquake1987m (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann diese Einstellung leider nicht finden. Ich arbeite mit Adobe Audition, soll aber Cool Edit sehr ähneln. 

Wäre ich denn mit einer besseren Soundkarte besser bedient?
Hast du da ein Tipp (im erschwinglichen Bereich)?

In der Hilfe des Programms finde ich auch nichts.
Warum muss dass denn immer alles so kompliziert sein?
Wäre doch schön, wenn mal etwas auf Anhieb funktioniert. 

LG
Dennis


----------



## Phiber (7. Oktober 2007)

Du kanst doch das Gesinge unabhängig von der Musik aufnehmen also du spielst das Lied ab, singst, CoolEdit zeichnet aber nur die Stimme auf.
Anschließend ziehst du das Lied auf eine Spur in der Multitrackansicht und auf eine andere die Stimme. Nun kannst du das ganze so arrangieren bis es passt

Grüße


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

Tip 1: *Asio4All* könnte helfen.. - wenn Deine Soundkarte nicht schon einen eigenen Asio-Treiber mitbringt.

Tip 2: Wie es Phiber sagte, sollte die Gesangsspur einzeln liegen und dann kann man sie verschieben

Tip 3: Erschwingliche Karte : bei *eBay* nach professionellen Karten der letzten Jahre schauen, kann man oft abgreifen.

Tip 4: In der Bedienungsanleitung nach *Latenz/Latenzzeit/Latency* suchen.

mfg chmee


----------

